# 1997 Altima Brake Job



## 1997 altima (Jan 25, 2005)

Doing the front brakes on a 1997 Altima. I am pretty sure the car has anti-lock brakes. Do I have to do anything special besides just pushing the piston back in to the caliper? If I decide to put calipers on too, are their any special bleeding requirements? 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

Doing brakes on my 94 altima w/abs, all i did was push the pistons back in and was good to go.







scott


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also you should extract some brake fluid prior to pushing the pistons in so the master cylinder doesn't overflow. If you do change the calipers bleed the caliper which is the furthest away from the master cylinder first and then the other side.
Good luck.

Troy


----------

